# The Angel that changed our lives is 7 mos.!!



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

We can't believe Lily is now 7 months old...she has been such a blessing for us.
She is loved beyond measure!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Awwww happy buttdai lily! U make ur momma proud <3


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww Happy 7 months!! Time goes by so fast!! Lily sure is a precious little angel!!Love her!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

She is adorable. Happy seven months little girl!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Awww what a cutie, time goes so fast doesn't it? My Lilo is 10 months old today and I can't believe it either!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I know how you feel,I feel the same about little Dottie,some chis just steal your heart


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> Awwww happy buttdai lily! U make ur momma proud <3


Ha,ha..yes she does!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Aww Happy 7 months!! Time goes by so fast!! Lily sure is a precious little angel!!Love her!!


It does go way too fast! Thanks Kathy, she has just been a dream!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jayda said:


> She is adorable. Happy seven months little girl!


Thanks Lynda, we have learned a lot in the months since we got her! Would love to freeze time!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is a little beauty...


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Awww what a cutie, time goes so fast doesn't it? My Lilo is 10 months old today and I can't believe it either!


Yes time flies Camille! What have you noticed with Lilo in the last three months? Growth, coat, gangliness? Lily seems like she has slowed down, but seems like a gangly colt. So fun to watch!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

michele said:


> I know how you feel,I feel the same about little Dottie,some chis just steal your heart


I'm not sure what it is Michelle....love all my girls so, so much! Just like with my three human boys... Your heart expands to be able to love equally. I think it's the personality. Raisin & Mia are amazingly smart, sweet, etc. They do get a little moody once in awhile, they get ticked off at each other...sisterly squabbles.
Lily is ALWAYS sweet, playful and just plain adorable. Her little tail is always whipping around, she just can't wait for the next adventure! Oh, I take that back...she hates going out in the cold now..LOL!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm so thankful you found her as well, and that you found Chi Ppl.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> Yes time flies Camille! What have you noticed with Lilo in the last three months? Growth, coat, gangliness? Lily seems like she has slowed down, but seems like a gangly colt. So fun to watch!


Gangly colt. LOL Oh there have definitely been changes. She was so skinny and lanky at 7 months. hehe She hasn't grown in height since, but has definitely rounded up a little.  Her coat has also changed. She actually didn't have any hair on her belly, chest and neck until 7 months old. I had read online that she would most likely stay like that if it hadn't already grown by that age, but her hair suddenly started to grow and now she's super hairy.  The skin on her belly had also turned dark, but since the hair grew, it lightened up again. It is fun watching them grow.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

She is so pretty ! I feel the same way about my Baby boo booooo, when I got him 6 years ago, I was complete


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Gangly colt. LOL Oh there have definitely been changes. She was so skinny and lanky at 7 months. hehe She hasn't grown in height since, but has definitely rounded up a little.  Her coat has also changed. She actually didn't have any hair on her belly, chest and neck until 7 months old. I had read online that she would most likely stay like that if it hadn't already grown by that age, but her hair suddenly started to grow and now she's super hairy.  The skin on her belly had also turned dark, but since the hair grew, it lightened up again. It is fun watching them grow.


I remember Raisin & Mia were "awkward", shall we say... at this age also. Same thing, they really didn't grow in stature but have filled out tremendously. Happy 10 months LILO!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

nabi said:


> She is a little beauty...


Thanks Kathleen, she is a little spitfire for sure! There is nothing more beautiful than your two, I can't tell you how much I admire you for the love and care you give them.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy 7 months, beautiful little darling! xxx


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> I'm so thankful you found her as well, and that you found Chi Ppl.


You are so sweet Tina! This site has been a god send for me. There is not one day that goes by that I don't learn something. I feel like I have gained so much knowledge and friends to boot!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

TLI said:


> Happy 7 months, beautiful little darling! xxx


Thanks T, you've been so helpful!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

They grow too fast


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

She's a cutie!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Huly said:


> They grow too fast


So true, wouldn't it be nice to freeze time for awhile with our furr babies. We never have enough time with them...


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Tabcat73 said:


> She's a cutie!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks so much, she has stolen our hearts!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awwww I LOVE Lily! Happy 7 months little princess!! Isn't it amazing how fast the time flies?? It's like they grow over night. Hope to meet u guys next week at Mimi and Alice's birthday party! We can celebrate Lily's 7 month bday too! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mitty25 (Jan 5, 2014)

Happy seven months little husky look alike


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Happy 7 months to Lily. She is a beautiful little girl.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Happy 7 mos birthday to little miss lily!


----------

